# don't know which pain is worse



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I just started fiber at my dr.'s recommendation and that alone has put me in a lot of extra pain -- and now this bad period cramp!! i frankly don't know which pain is worse!!!! just can't stand or sit upright for the moment and have to stop cooking dinner and just sit here to wait it out!





















poor hubby's going to be home in 15 min. and there won't be dinner...


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

I talked to my GP about my period cramps (crippling) and he prescribed me Panadiene Forte (a really high dose of codiene and paracetamol). I only take it at that time of the month but it does help with the cramping (over the counter pain meds never touched the pain) and as a bonus stops up some of the D attacks at that time as well.Other than that you have my sympathies







I tell hubby once a month that I'm coming back as a man!!!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks, {{{{{{{Amy}}}}}}}














I'll talk to my dr. next time I see him (if there is a next time -- he seemed real confident about solving my problem once and for all with the fiber







), and see if he can recommend something other than Advil, which just doesn't do it!It turned out that my hubby's real sweet about it and cooked dinner for both of us (this increased period pain is a new thing for us both -- wasn't until recently as my IBSD gets worse)... Thank you for your sympathy!


----------



## *Luna* (Nov 19, 2001)

I know how you feel. The pain/discomfort from a bad D attack was nothing compared with my menstrual cramps. Some folks are helped by antispasmodics. My understanding is they work on smooth muscle tissue, which includes your uterus as well as your intestines.I like a nice prescription dose of ibuprofen or naproxen.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Awwww, what a sweet hubby







And yep, taking an antispasmodic with painkiller is a good idea, it can help as well


----------



## mdonbru (Oct 15, 2003)

Cheri - I experience horrible cramps from my period, too - I find naproxen (Aleve) works pretty well, and fast, too. The other thing that always helps is heat. Get a heating pad, or get those stick-on chemical self-heating pads to wear as you (try to) go about your business. Those are my favorite remedies!Marty


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Thank you for the suggestions and big hugs to you all, Luna, Amy and Marty!







I'm feeling better now -- the period pain's become much better this morning and now i just have the ibs pain to deal with, which is such an improvement for me














going to buy some aleve and heat pad and also talk with my dr. about antispasmodics if i do see him







Thank you all so much!


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

The only thing that works for my period pain is 60mg pure codeine phosphate. I'm in agony when I get my period, the pain is so bad I can't stand up but I can't keep still either, I end up crawling round on hands and knees and throwing up. One month it started suddenly when I was at uni and I was stuck in a public loo for an hour. I had D at the same time and I thought I was going to pass out with the pain. I took the codeine and 20 minutes later I was able to get up and leave the stall (I shocked myself seeing reflection in mirror- my face was grey-white and sweaty!) Feeling like my head was flaoting I managed to get the bus home then I slept the rest of the day (codeine is sedative too). I was so relieved- I thought I'd be stuck in there overnight!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

{{{{{{Sukie}}}}}} -- SO sorry that your pain's this severe! Have you seen a dr. about it to make sure it's just period pain and nothing else is going on?


----------



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I've told my GP several times and tried all the usual meds like Mefanamic Acid and Femodene, but they didn't work and she says there's nothing else I can try! Think she thinks I'm making a fuss, as she keeps telling me period pain is 'normal'.I got a referral to a gynaecologist a few years ago, but she only gave me a 3-minute examination, said she couldn't see anything wrong, and warned me that the waiting list for a laparoscopy is 12-14 months. I guess I should have had it done though!I keep meaning to go to A+E when I get my period so they can SEE the level of pain I'm in. But when it really kicks in I can't walk, let alone get to the hospital. Sigh!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

i know what you're saying! when the pain happens, all that i can do is to sit there or lie down, but then i can't really sit or lie still... going anywhere in that condition is beyond imagination! you might want to find another gynecologist! i'm by no means knowledgeable about anything, but it sounds to me that the kind of pain you're in had better get checked out... do you have friends/family members who can take you to the dr.'s when you're in pain (so that they can SEE that you're not making a fuss? -- Believe it or not, that helps them to seriously consider things! i guess dr.s are only human, too!







)


----------



## 13857 (Jun 29, 2006)

I guess I thought most women went through this severe pain and had these problems so I've learned a lot here I'm going to my gyno too. I have disabilitating D and cramping when it comes to my period too. I have one friend who always thinks I'm over reacting about the pain because she says she has none plus my periods can last up to two weeks which I've pretty much have known is not normal for a long time. I just didn't want to pay another doctor bill I guess.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

gemini -- having a period that lasts 2 weeks is definitely something worth checking out by a gyno dr.! It may not be as difficult to treat as you think if your pepsmear and other tests are normal -- it may be a hormone thing and the dr. can give you something that works real well (a friend of mine once got her hormone real screwed up, but then her dr. fixed it easier than she thought!). And p.s., the cramping is definitely NOT an over-reaction! it is REAL! your friend is sure very fortunate without this frustrating problem!


----------

